# Made the switch to Fir Meadow!



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

After hearing really great reviews on it, I'm giving Fir Meadow's dewormer a try.  Molly's was a great starter, but hasn't quite been effective enough. To those of you who have tried Fir Meadow's dewormer, I bought the DWorm A, and GI Soother, should that cover me for the most part?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, that should take care of it. I think you will be happy with it. But make sure you follow directions. She has directions on there to give it more often if there is a problem.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

You could always ask Fir Meadow. Mom and Daughter are real helpful.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I actually just thought of that and emailed them. :laugh: Thanks, Karen! I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you will have to let me know how its been working. Im hoping to try some herbal wormers if we get the house we are trying to buy and the goats can come home with me. I will only have a handful of goats and most of them little ones so yeah I want to try to do something different


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

How is Fir Meadow, price-wise, compared to Molly's? 

I've been using Molly's and making the dosage balls, but finding it's getting pretty pricey for 10 goats. I don't plan on keeping all the goats after weaning however, but ya just never know if they'll sell or not.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably a little more expensive. I haven't bought Molly's in a long time though.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We just started using Molly's and I just top dress their meals with it. They love it. 

They love it so much that one got out yesterday, found my measuring spoons that I hang on the wall in an area they supposedly couldn't get into, and licked off the powder.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> After hearing really great reviews on it, I'm giving Fir Meadow's dewormer a try.  Molly's was a great starter, but hasn't quite been effective enough. To those of you who have tried Fir Meadow's dewormer, I bought the DWorm A, and GI Soother, should that cover me for the most part?


How long have you been using Mollys? I just started using it about 4 weeks ago and it seems to be working ok.......I'm wondering if I should go ahead and change too....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are happy with it, then use Molly's. May as well at least use it up.

Danielle, you have encouraged me to get my Fir Meadow herbs out and start using them. Life is getting a little less hectic in the new home and I feel like I can start doing things like the herbs again.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

still said:


> How long have you been using Mollys? I just started using it about 4 weeks ago and it seems to be working ok.......I'm wondering if I should go ahead and change too....


I had been using Molly's for two years, and it DOES work, but I had gotten to the point that due to the HORRIBLE weather I am double dosing, and still have pale lids. I talked to several other people (5) who deworm herbally, and they all said they were thrilled with the results when they made the switch.

Not dissing Molly's at all, her website was my goat Bible when I first started out, SO great! But I am willing to try new things. 

It is a bit more expensive, but the dosage is lower.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> I had been using Molly's for two years, and it DOES work, but I had gotten to the point that due to the HORRIBLE weather I am double dosing, and still have pale lids. I talked to several other people (5) who deworm herbally, and they all said they were thrilled with the results when they made the switch.
> 
> Not dissing Molly's at all, her website was my goat Bible when I first started out, SO great! But I am willing to try new things.
> 
> It is a bit more expensive, but the dosage is lower.


My girls still have pale eyelids but they are looking better overall especially since I copper bolused them........I guess I'll get a fecal done soon and then go from there......if things are working good then I won't change but if it seems to not be working then maybe I'll look into it


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I think on the Fias Co site about wormers there is even a passage there that mentions that they had to use chemical at some point just to get rid of the worm load. I feel like the herbal is a good preventative and will hopefully not have any major outbreaks but that chemical is still on the team in case we ever need it.

I'm interested in hearing more about how Fir meadow works for you guys.
I like herbal and would like to stick to it if possible. I hate taking conventional meds myself so I love it when I can do something good and less full of chems for those around me.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, Amy, Molly did mention she uses Ivermectin now and then, which I think is great for her to mention. If/when my girls need it I will deworm them chemically, but I'm hoping I won't need to with Fir MEadow, as others haven't needed to either.

I'll keep everyone updated on how it does. First observation: The GI soother smells WONDERFUL. :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Third day using Fir Meadow. Little Guy is very sensitive to weather changes, and always gets a tummy upset after and during the rain ... Sometimes he will get some loose stools after eating the wet grass. It rained very hard yesterday and the day before ... I gave him GI Soother and he never showed signs of discomfort, not even his usual droopiness. No loose stools either.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool! A friend of mine used the GI Soother on a goat that was having a lot of stomach problems. She did get it cleared up and keeps it on hand when the problem rears its ugly head every once in a while.

I'm currently using both dewormers on my older girl that I just can't seem to get her eyelids dark pink again. I'm giving it to her 3 times a day for a couple of days and then go to 2 times a day for a couple of days. Then I will go to 1 time a day for a few days and see how she does. Didn't have a chance to do a fecal but hoping to see nice dark eyelids soon.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm continuing to see marked improvement in the color of everyone's eyelids. Those who had pale pink have turned to pink. Those who had pink are slowly turning red. Their coats have also become softer, and richer in color. Little Guy hasn't had any tummy upsets since we started. Very excited.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My older gal is showing darker eyelids today. I did 3 times a day for 3 days and now I have done 2 times a day for 3 days. I think I will do a couple more days of 2 times a day before I go to 1 time per day for a few days.

Glad it is working for you too, Danielle!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I need to get her done twice a day, I've just been so preoccupied. I'm giving her double-dose once a day.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Finally got to twice a day, so I'm starting things "properly". Still happy with the instant results I'm seeing.  After I'm done with 3 to 5 days of twice a day, I'll go to twice a week while it's still rainy and gross out there. Kat of Fir Meadow suggested that since I live in a wet and humid environment -- prime for worms.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds good. Hope it continues to work for you.


----------

